# Sweet sedan



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

welll at first I was a little iffy about this kit, but now it's beginning to grow on me


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

thats pretty nice actually


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sexy kinda... i just *do not like* the bumper.. DriFt .... ehh


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Freaking bad ass!!!

If only I had the money to do that...


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I recognize the Drift front bumper cover but where are those side skirts and rear cover from?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

sorry but yuck. i fancy a clean look over gaudy any day.


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

its a nice kit, but the bumper is too bulky. it would look alot tighter if the front didnt stick out so much


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

toooo much show ,possibly no go


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Sweet looking ride! How much does that front bumper way? Sweet looking ride! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

little to much, almost overdone.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

paint scheme is cool, but that big mouth is just a waste without a intercooler setting behind it, IMO, big mouth front bumpers w/ no turbo=RICE....


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

A little too big and aggresive for my liking, I like it looking compact . 
You need to turbo this baby up, and install the front mount intercooler to take care of that gap (just my thoughts)


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

the kit is a little too big and gaudy for my taste, but i am not hating on those who dig it.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

eww. The kit makes it look like those boxy Sentra's except worse...


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

quote from urbanracerone = ( Sweet looking ride! How much does that front bumper way? Sweet looking ride! TEAM G4L NYC )

way? = weight , its fiberglass and its possibly very light.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

damn cool looking ride. wish mine looked that clean.


----------

